# Cherry Knowle Hospital (Sunderland Borough Asylum)



## krela (Nov 23, 2005)

Designed by architect G.T. Hine in the Compact Arrow style, this asylum has some nice features including an intact chapel,hall, projector room, swimming pool and sports hall & wards.


----------



## Arcangel1311 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Cherry Knowle Hospital (Sunderland County Asylum)*

This is an excellent looking site.
Do you know if it is ok to access and shoot or do you need to request permission?


----------



## Jarhead (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Cherry Knowle Hospital (Sunderland County Asylum)*



Arcangel1311;12707; said:


> This is an excellent looking site.
> Do you know if it is ok to access and shoot or do you need to request permission?



Whats with everyone asking how easy access is? Nine times out of ten they say no, so you are better off just doing it... Nothing ventured, nothing gained...


----------



## lost (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Cherry Knowle Hospital (Sunderland County Asylum)*

Most of the time there's no way in hell you're going to get permission to access many of our locations, hence why urban exploration exists.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Whittingham Hospital (Fourth Lancashire County Asylum)*

Has anyone checked out the satellite buildings around Cherry Knowle?
There's a house with it's own pointy roof turret (like the ones on the main hospital) -just to the west.
Also, there's what looks like another house joined onto the main hopital -just to the left of the Admin building -anyone know what that was used for? Thanks,

Lb


----------



## krela (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Whittingham Hospital (Fourth Lancashire County*



Lightbuoy;13143; said:


> Has anyone checked out the satellite buildings around Cherry Knowle?
> There's a house with it's own pointy roof turret (like the ones on the main hospital) -just to the west.
> Also, there's what looks like another house joined onto the main hopital -just to the left of the Admin building -anyone know what that was used for? Thanks,
> 
> Lb



Dude, at least TRY and stay on topic, a question about cherry knowle belongs on the cherry knowle thread! Thus I've moved it there


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Cherry Knowle Hospital (Sunderland County Asylum)*

Ooops, sorry about the "going of on a tangent" moment! Thought someone mentioned Cherry Knowle, but must be getting me Hospitals mixed up!!
(is this the first signs of going mad?!!)

Thanks for putting it in the right place!

Lb


----------



## magoo² (Jun 16, 2007)

I was up there last sunday and its an amazing place. Its a bit smashed up now though as the local chavs have done a right job on the place. And there was big fire on the north east side this week too So if your gonna go then go now or miss out..Access is easy too.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Magoo
Thanks for the YouTube link. That's a nifty slideshow there; enjoyed that.

Cheers
Foxy


----------

